# Veline 2012 - competition



## mcol (26 Juni 2012)

*Veline competition 21/06/12 - part 1*

#1. Elena Calvagna; #2. Virginia Cei; #3. Tecla De Santis



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

134 MB - 6'12" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veline competition 21/06/12 - part 2*

#4. Yasmin Ussani (winner); #5. Giada Cortinovis; #6. Chiara D'Alessandro



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

140 MB - 6'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 Juli 2012)

*Suada Fani burlesque, upskirt, stockings @ Veline 10/07/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

33 MB - 1'16" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (15 Juli 2012)

*Greta Tudda - Oops @ Veline 13/07/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

40,3 MB - 2'10" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (17 Juli 2012)

*Veline competition 23/06/12 - part 1*

#1. Serena Colazzo (winner); #2. Roberta Bertone; #3. Roberta D'Ercole



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



124 MB - 5'45" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

-----------------------------------------

*Veline competition 23/06/12 - part 2*

#4. Maria Giustina Uttaro; #5. Fabiola Cimminella; #6. Nency Bernacchia



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



104 MB - 4'50" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (18 Juli 2012)

*Veline competition 25/06/12*

#1. Lavinia Ziero; #2. Eleonora Incardona; #3. Angela Brescia (winner);
#4. Gloria Giusberti; #5. Valentina Agnoletto; #6. Rina Arapi



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

271 MB - 12'31" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (26 Juli 2012)

*Veline competition 30/06/12*

#1. Aylen Nail Maranges; #2. Flora Foltz; #3. Claudia Brancatello;
#4. Hillary Bozzato; #5. Sabrina Di Giacinto; #6. Aliya Ussunova (winner)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

186 MB - 8'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (23 Aug. 2012)

*Veline competition 09/07/12 part 1*

#1. Giada Bugnini; #2. Gioia Mazzariello; #3. Eleonora Prigioni (winner); #4. Angelica Zota (part 1)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



113 MB - 5'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veline competition 09/07/12 part 2*

#4. Angelica Zota (part 2); #5. Laura Giupponi; #6. Eleonora Laurito



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



107 MB - 4'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (30 Aug. 2012)

*Kristine Martirosyan - Veline 27/08/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

96 MB - 5'11" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

http://depositfiles.com/files/2gp8rptzs


----------



## mcol (7 Sep. 2012)

*Veline competition 10/07/12 part 1*

#1. Lorenza Riello; #2. Petra Mombelli



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



111 MB - 4'16" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

--------------------

*Veline competition 10/07/12 part 2*

#3. Suada Fani; #4. Nicole Fontana; #5. Ala Donica; #6. Jessica Brugali (winner)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



167 MB - 6'26" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

Suada burlesque only (already posted): DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 Sep. 2012)

*Veline competition 11/07/12*

#1. Deborah Prosperi; #2. Natalia Pirola; #3. Denise Bellotti;
#4. Claudia Puglia (winner); #5. Veronika Motto; #6. Roberta Bresciani



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



186 MB - 9'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veline competition 13/07/12*

#1. Valentina Bonariva; #2. Maria Agozzino; #3. Greta Tudda (oops)
#4. Marika Zoccarato; #5. Eleonora Grigorova (winner); #6. Carola Stasi (wild card)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



200 MB - 10'47" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

Greta-oops-only (already published): DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (14 Sep. 2012)

*Veline competition 14/07/12*

#1. Elisa Selvaggia Folli (winner); #2. Francesca Orlando; #3. Gilvia Mondin;
#4. Luisana Di Fiore; #5. Martina Bottoni; #6. Beatrice D'Avenia



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

186 MB - 8'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 Sep. 2012)

*Veline competition 18/07/12 part 1*

#1. Vanessa Freitas (winner); #2. Giulia Perdichizzi; #3. Erica Vecchio



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



121 MB - 4'40" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Veline competition 18/07/12 part 2*

#3. Erica Vecchio (cont'd); #4. Gigliola Franciosi;
#5. Erjiona Sulejmani; #6. Valentina Busiello



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

112 MB - 4'19" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------

